# Buffalo No.15 copy from scrap metal



## sardonyx (Oct 27, 2022)

This drill press was found by my friend at scrap metal. It was in ugly state w/o table and motor.




After some time he found a table from another drill press (with 3 T-slots in good state). So the puzzle now consists from two drill presses from the USSR period. The top is from NS-12, and bottom one from 2M112. Original Buffallo #15 drill press was produced in different variants from 1937. A copies of this drill press was produced in USSR as NS-12 after WW2 from 1947. I don't know when this one was made. It didn't have any badges on it. But I believe in the period 1950-1960ss.

My friend already managed to clean it outside and paint it. And after this he decided to do exchange. This drill press parts on my big aluminum stock. This is how it came to me.





It had a broken lift handle. There was only one handle out of three for feed pinion. It had very weak column clamp. Ugly chuck and taper at spindle.





The spindle has two woring key slots and one spoiled faulty





No reverse spring. High wear bearings and slightly broken pulley (not critical)




Restored spindle taper and new chuck




Restored broken lift handle


----------



## sardonyx (Oct 27, 2022)

Feed sleeve. Some one slightly beat it






Small 1/4 horse power motor (that I already had). I use VFD to control it. There is enough for my tasks




Column diameter of this drill press is 69.4 mm and hole in head frame is 69.8. That is near to original Buffalo's column diameter 2.75". But with standard handle I can clamp only to 69,5 mm, that is not enough. So I  changed M12 stud to M16 and added  two more bolts for clamping




Scraping....


----------



## sardonyx (Oct 27, 2022)

Almost final result




Restoration video


----------



## francist (Oct 27, 2022)

Nice job there, I always like the looks of those old Buffalos. 

-frank


----------



## benmychree (Oct 27, 2022)

Blessings to Ukraine!!! and nice job!


----------

